# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  lampinieks uz 6p3s

## osscar

Uz gaļas dēļa tika šāds salodēts:













pirmo reizi darbojos ar oktālajām (paldies Isegrim  par soketiem un citiem loriņiem) :



+  tas, ka viegli lodēt - liels izmērs


-  tas, ka grūti uz maketa nostiprināt ( izmantoju vecus pcb rca soketus - uz kuriem keramiskie  oktālie labi "spraužas") 





izejā 6p3s staru tetrodes push pull / divtaktu A klasē - kādi padsmit vati @ 280V un 60mA  .


ieejā 6n9p dubultā triode SRPP  + LM 317 kā strāvas avots izejas lampām.


sākumā  ieslēdzot bija baigais fons, bet biju aizmirsis kvēlei rezistoru  dalītāju pret zemi ielodēt - ielodējot - fona nav.Vēl vajag jaudīgu  rezistoru anoda sprieguma sēdināšanai  jo manam trafam 400+ izejā, kas  ir par daudz priekš dotajām izejniecēm. tāpēc arī filtra kondensatorus (  pirmos) nācās virknē salodēt - jo tiem 400V ....un kapacitāte mazāka  sanāca ....470 uf  dalīts ar 2
Rīt samērīšu, šodien nav vaļas + rīt  jānoskrien 10 nieks.

----------


## Isegrim

Trafiņi smuki rādās, pietiekami liels dzelzis. Ja _note_, varu uzdāvināt kādas 6Н9С. Pulka iekrājušās.

----------


## osscar

Paldies.kaut kad braukšu garām- uzzvanīšu.

----------


## Isegrim

Sabildēju BEAG brīnumu. Oriģinālā shēma uz "_siņkas_", bet prasās samest ko progresīvāku. Bija domiņa pēc maketēšanas sakrāmēt monoblokus uz jaunām šasijām. Tad varētu 'aklos testos' ar Dimdiņpastiprinātāju salīdzināt. 



Kalpojuši par studijas kontrolniekiem (near field monitors). Ja Oskars neiekāro, citi arī var pieteikties. Par trafiņu cenu.

----------


## osscar

Tu mani dzen kārdinājumā  ::  postīt šos negribas.ber uztjūnēt nedaudz varētu. Atmet ja nav grūti vēlamo ciparu pm par abiem.paldies. izskatas baigi cerigi.

----------


## Ints

''siņka" tas ir alkašs, sinusoīda vai bleķa šasija?
Tīri intereses pēc.

----------


## osscar

vai zilais spīdums..6p3s arī spīd biku...

----------


## Ints

Nja, mētājas kautkur kārba ar lampām, pārsvarā no TV, bet kaut kas no translācijas pastiprinātāja arī bija.
Nepatīk man lieli spriegumi, varbūt arī izdotos kautko salipināt ::

----------


## osscar

Ne jau visām vajag mega B+..es parasti ar 200-400v operēju....hv jau imhobir ja darbojas ar 1kV...nu jā čaina multimetri mēra līdz 200v apm....es izmantoju veco labo cccr analogo multimetru līdz 1kV dc

----------


## Ints

Man arī 200 ir daudz, neko tādu no nulles neesmu būvējis, tikai remontējis.
Un reizēm bija dūmen kūpen.

----------


## osscar

Man drošāk liekas 300v pie max 50mA nekā traņu zvēri 50-60V pie max 5-6 A....

----------


## Ints

Uuu atradu  man arī ir trīs gab.,tikai nezinu, kādā kondīcijā jo1978 gads

----------


## Isegrim

> ''siņka" tas ir alkašs, sinusoīda vai bleķa šasija?
> Tīri intereses pēc.


 _Siņka_ tiešām norāda uz ko zilu, kaut šādas kopijas mēdza būt arī sarkanbrūnas. Tās bija vienīgās iespējamās kopijas ērā pirms "Ēras" un "Vegas". Xerox paaudze to nezina.

----------


## Zigis

> ''siņka" tas ir alkašs, sinusoīda vai bleķa šasija?
> Tīri intereses pēc.


 Tāds tumši rozīgi violets papīrs, burti/zīmējumi/rasējumi nedaudz tumšāk violeti par vispārējo fonu. Iepriekšējā milēniuma tehnoloģija, lietota iepriekšējā valstī, pirms "kseroksu" un pat pirms "ēru" laikmetā rasējumu pavairošanā, protams zem stingra iestāžu nadzora.

----------


## Ints

Redzējis esmu, bet tajā laikā tehniskais žargons vēl neinteresēja.
Šķiet, pat kolhoza teritorijas karte bija tādā veidā uzcepta.

----------


## osscar

biku padarbojos ar maketu - tā arī sanāca, ka kropļojumi būtiski sākas pie 16-17W...tiesa jāatzīmē, ka audio jomā bezmaksas pusdienu nav - cena par salīdzinoši vnk shēmu ar strāvas avotu izejniecēm  un pašinvertējošo slēgumu ir tāda, ka draiveri vajag tādu, kurš var  iekačāt 2x lielāku amplitūdu nekā klasiskam fāzgriezējam...un ja griež skaļāk, tad aizrijās strāvas avots un kropļojumi strauji pieaug, līdzīgi kā traņu pastūžiem..\ģitāristiem šis variants neder.
sāku pamazām korpusu gatavot ( pirmo reizi pamēģināšu 22mm pogu - izskatās nopietna)  :

----------


## osscar

atnāca beidzot visi sīkumi un var sākt skrūvēt:

ss.lv ieķēru vēl 6p3s-e ..laba cena un nos, jamajam jamo kaste ir/bija






6p3s-e izskatās bling bling ja salīdzina ar parasto 6p3c...ir jamās nedaudz atšķirīgas arī pēc parametriem.

----------


## korkis

tie vāki trafiem ir kaut kur pirkti?

----------


## osscar

ebay.
meklēt- tube amplifier transformer cover

----------


## Gaija_5D

> Oriģinālā shēma uz "_siņkas_", bet prasās samest ko progresīvāku.


 Žēl ka nespratām kas ir ''siņka.'' Iegaismoto gaismasjūtīgo papīru attīstīja ožamā spirta tvaikos kādas 10 min. Tad bija gatavs dokuments ar shēmu, vai kādu citu zīmējumu, tekstu vai jebko citu. Bija ar brūnāku vai zilāku pamatnokrāsu. Dažādu marku tie papīri. Gaismasjūtīgais papīrs bija iepakots melnā, gaismasnecaurlaidīgā iepakojumā. Dikti žēl ka jaunatne neko nav redzējusi.

----------


## Isegrim

Šādas kopijas paraugs; samērā kvalitatīvs.

----------


## osscar

Te sūdzas, ka klusums...tā jau ir - bet kaut kas notiek:
aparāts salodēts un gatavs, vienīgi būs leds jānodimmē....tumsā pa spožu.












vēl topošajam traņu pastūzim beidzot ir tapis front panelis no kļavas...(labāka faktūra par ozolu)....bet nu slīpēt ...bezceris...visu laiku met villu....te jau 1x nolakots + noslīpēts. Būs vēlreiz jālako.

----------


## mm

_bet nu slīpēt ...bezceris...visu laiku met villu....te jau 1x nolakots + noslīpēts. Būs vēlreiz jālako
_
1. Noslīpēt nelakotu.
2. Samitrināt ar ūdeni.
3. Nožāvēt.
4. Atkārtot, kamēr vairs nav ko slīpēt. Tikai tad lakot.

----------


## osscar

Paldies par padomu - nākošreiz būšu gudrāks....kā jau minēju - kokapstrāde man nav stiprā puse...lai nu kā, vēl nav izlemts, kam kaste tiks izmantota, bet iestrādāju divus zaļus 24V ledus, kuri bija krājumos ( nu doma lai rāda + un - plecu barošanas esamību) . Izvietojums asimetrisks, jo tur metāla panelī bija atvērums un nebija lieki jāurbj...kā arī blakus ir atvērums slēdzim.jāizdomā ko likt Tumblera tipa vai  spiedpogu - spiedpogām vītne garāka...tumblerim būs jāiefrēzē padziļinājums kokā. Vēl aizmugurē vietu  tīkla spraudnim sagatavoju.

----------

